# Nueces River White Bass 2-11-16



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Had a good birthday fishing on the river with a friend of mine. Ended up with 39 keepers for the day.


----------



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Today's haul


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

nice catch , going tomorrow. Taking my grandson and sil.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Caught 18 nice ones Sunday..was a good trip.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

good to hear....going to give it one more shot this weekend...
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Maybe you've seen this technique. There were two guys in a boat there Sunday. They were trolling along within 15 feet of the bank, one was running the outboard, the other had a long pole, probably 12 feet with a short piece of line and looked like a large buzz bait or something on the end, they were going along, lifting it in and out of the water along the bank. Darnedest thing I ever saw....can't imagine what they were trying to catch. An ideas anyone?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Postman said:


> Maybe you've seen this technique. There were two guys in a boat there Sunday. They were trolling along within 15 feet of the bank, one was running the outboard, the other had a long pole, probably 12 feet with a short piece of line and looked like a large buzz bait or something on the end, they were going along, lifting it in and out of the water along the bank. Darnedest thing I ever saw....can't imagine what they were trying to catch. An ideas anyone?


My guess they were trying to catch fish.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

That's a good guess................Well I had that part figured out. Thanks, I can sleep at night now.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

any fresh reports from the Nueces? planning on going sunday....
snookered


----------



## Bowhntrmatt (Sep 16, 2015)

Went Friday. Caught 45 keepers between my brother and I. It's definitely hot!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Bowhntrmatt said:


> Went Friday. Caught 45 keepers between my brother and I. It's definitely hot!


 dang it! wound up cutting brush all weekend and didn't make it up there....thanks for the report....one last shot at the title this coming sunday I guess...
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Weather service river level shows Nueces is up about 6 feet from when I was there Valentines Day. What will running muddy do to the whites ? turn em off? I know it'll drop as quick as it came up, but will still be muddy.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Weather service river level shows Nueces is up about 6 feet from when I was there Valentines Day. What will running muddy do to the whites ? turn em off? I know it'll drop as quick as it came up, but will still be muddy.


 the high water scatters them, and the dirty water makes it a little harder to catch them....we will need to stick with rattle traps and things like roadrunners that make vibration to help them find the lures....it's going to require trolling.....of course if you want to find and use minnows on the submerged shoals, there's that...

and light colors like white or chartreuse are going to be the go-to colors...

hopefully I can get a crew together and we can make it sunday...
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Think I'm going to give it a little time calm down. Good luck if you go this weekend......post the results.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

postman, we actually made it out sunday, and they were there....took us almost two hours to cull our three man limits....they were north of the airport ramp....drive until you see them spawning on the edges....they were hitting all colors....
snookered


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

may try to hit it again this weekend, although looks like rain Sunday....we'll be laughing it up in a 15' johnboat with a 9.9 Yamaha, can't miss us on the river, LOL....say hi when you see us....
snookered


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Darn it new I should have gone, what did the water look like......very muddy? Was it still up. Going to try and go this weekend. Is the airport ramp good? would rather put in there than at 59. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Postman said:


> Darn it new I should have gone, what did the water look like......very muddy? Was it still up. Going to try and go this weekend. Is the airport ramp good? would rather put in there than at 59. Hope to see you there.


 water color looked fine, normal....dukie brown with a greenish tint, LOL....it was indeed still up, hence having to go north....the airport ramp looked great, and a mile or two closer than the 59 bridge, LOL....if we make it up there again this weekend, that's where we will put in....

head out and post up!
snookered


----------

